# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? > Hà Nội >  [Review] Kem lạ tại Cafe Rồng - Quán cafe ở Hà Nội

## duh

> *Cafe Rồng
> *_Địa chỉ: 91 Vạn Phúc
> >> Xem bản đồ địa điểm Cafe Rồng_


Vạn Phúc, Vạn Bảo luôn là đoạn phố tĩnh lặng và rất văn minh. Bởi nơi đây tập trung khá nhiều Đại sứ quán các nước, nên phần nào không gian ở khu phố này cũng trầm và yên ả. 

Trái ngược với những quán cafe sôi động gần phố xá đông đúc, hay những quán cafe teen đầy màu sắc, thì Cafe Rồng ở Vạn Phúc lại mang nét tĩnh lặng, thanh lịch riêng.


Trước đây, 91 Vạn Phúc là nơi tọa lạc của Snow Ball, nay đã được thay thế bởi cafe Rồng. Tuy nhiên, "đặc sản" kem bi ở quán thì không gì thay thế.



Vẫn menu phong phú các loại kem cực độc đáo: cầu vồng, socola, chanh... các bạn sẽ được trải nghiệm một món kem thiên nhiên, mát lạnh mà đảm bảo chất lượng vệ sinh, chỉ với 45k/ly.


Kem chanh và Cầu vồng: ngọt dịu, man mát. Cảm giác y như những viên kẹo tan chảy trong miệng!

Ngoài ra, các bạn vẫn có một menu "đời thường" khác:

Nơi đây thực sự yên tĩnh, và rất êm ái cho những đôi bạn trẻ muốn hẹn hò. Quang cảnh trước mặt lại vô cùng sạch sẽ, thông thoáng, thật dễ chịu khi ngồi đây thư giãn.


>> *Xem bản đồ địa điểm Cafe Rồng*
_Nguồn: DIDAU.ORG
Cùng khám phá các quán cafe ở Hà Nội - cac quan cafe o Ha Noi
_

----------


## Meoluoi9x

Nhìn hay nhỉ
Nhìn màu sắc thế kia thích mắt quá  :batting eyelashes:

----------


## hoanguyen

Nhìn như kem bong bóng ấy nhỉ  :cuoi1:

----------


## loplipop

Nhìn màu me thế kia ko biết an toàn vệ sinh thực phẩm nhỉ  :batting eyelashes:

----------


## duh

> Nhìn màu me thế kia ko biết an toàn vệ sinh thực phẩm nhỉ


mình ăn xong ko thấy bị đau bụng bạn ợ  :cuoi1:

----------


## dongdat

nhìn hay nhỉ
bao giờ dẫn cháu mình lên đây ăn nó thích màu mè thế này lắm

----------


## songthan

Nên đổi thành quán kem trứng rồng thì hợp hơn  :batting eyelashes: hehe

----------


## lehong812

Quán mình có nhu cầu nhập dừa xiêm về bán thì liên hệ e theo chữ ký nhé. Tks!

----------


## lunas2

eo món kem nhìn hấp dẫn thế

----------


## rose

trông lạ nhỉ

----------


## lovetravel

nhìn hay hay, phải ăn thử mới được

----------


## littlelove

her her, nhìn ly kem lạ quá

----------


## littlegirl

nhìn màu mè qué

----------


## c0808g

phố này ngày trước hm nào mình cũng đi học về qua . kỷ niệm  :hehe:

----------


## cheezelsoshi

Mình nghĩ đặt tên là kem trứng cá thì hợp hơn  :cuoi:

----------


## khanhszin

món kem nhìn hấp dẫn tóa

----------


## wildrose

kem ở đây lạ nhỉ
nhưng hơi màu mè  :cuoi1:

----------


## dung89

Ôi kia là kem seo, nhìn như hạt trân châu

----------

